# تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع السادس من الصيام الكبير  أحد المولود أعمى (أحد التناصير)  الجزء الأول



## fikry (2 أبريل 2014)

*
تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع السادس من الصيام الكبير
أحد المولود أعمى (أحد التناصير) 
الجزء الأول
مقدمة
الحقيقة فى الإصحاح الثامن بنشوف أن السيد المسيح بيعلن عن نفسه الإعلان "أنا هو نور العالم " وفى الإصحاح التاسع على طول بيعلن التطبيق العملى لهذا الإعلان اللى أعلنه على نفسه بأنه يهب لهذا الأعمى إستنارة وليس فقط نور أن هو يشوف ولكن إستنارة أن هو يرى الرؤية الحقيقية , بأنه يعلن عن طبيعة السيد المسيح النورانية لهذا الإنسان , فإذا كان السيد المسيح أعلن أن هو نور العالم وهو يحقق فعلا هذا على المستوى الجسدى وعلى المستوى الروحى بأنه يعطى النور لهذا الإنسان الأعمى منذ ولادته ويعطيه أيضا الإستنارة الروحية لكى ما يدركه ويعرفه , وأيضا شوفنا فى الإصحاح الثامن الكلمة الجميلة اللى قالها السيد المسيح "أبوكم أبراهيم رأى يومى فتهلل وفرح " وربط مابين الرؤية وإن الواحد يشوف , وما بين الفرح , وهذا بالضبط اللى عمله مع هذا الإنسان الأعمى بأنه أدخل على حياته الفرح لما أعطاه الرؤية , وعندما يرى الإنسان الرؤية الحقيقية حينئذ يستطيع أن بفرح الفرح الحقيقى وكأن السيد المسيح عايز يقول أن كل واحد فينا ممكن يكون هذا الإنسان الذى يرى ويفرح مثل ما إبراهيم رأى وفرح , والحقيقة أن هذه المعجزة بالذات , نجد أن الكنيسة أخذتها فى ليتورجيتها وبتصلى بيها كثيرا جدا , ففى القداس الإغريغورى أبونا بيقول "وهبت النظر للعميان" وفى القداس الكيرلسى بيقول كده "يا من فتح أعين العميان أفتح عيون قلوبنا" كطلبة الشعب بيرفعها أمام الله لكى ما يستطيع أن يرى بإنفتاح بصيرة روحية , وكانت الآية الشهيرة فى أشعياء اللى بتتكلم بنبوة عن المسيا اللى حايأتى وبتضع من صفات المسيا أنه يفتح أعين العميان ويطلق المأسورين للإطلاق والحرية  42: 6- 7 6أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُوراً لِلأُمَمِ 7لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.وفى إصحاح 8 بيقول وإن حرركم الأبن بالحقيقة تصيرون أحرارا , وفى إصحاح تسعة اللى أحنا فيه دلوقتى بنشوفه أنه بيفتح أعين العميان وبيعطيهم الرؤية الروحية , والحقيقة هذا الأنجيل يوحنا 9  بيتقرأ مرتين فى طقس الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فى السنة , أول مرة فى الأحد الذى يلى عيد الغطاس أو عيد العماد أو عيد المعمودية وهو الأحد الى بيكون 4 طوبة وبيقرأ فيه إنجيل المولود أعمى , وتانى مرة فى الأحد السادس من الصوم الكبير اللى بنسميه أحد التناصير بيقرأ فيه أيضا إنجيل المولود أعمى , طيب ليه ؟... الحقيقة لإرتباط المعمودية بالإستنارة الروحية أو بالرؤية الروحية وإذا كان فى الأسبوع السادس من الصوم الكبير الكنيسة بتقرأ هذا الإنجيل , فرقم 6 أحنا عارفين فى الكتاب المقدس بيشير بإستمرار إلى الإنسان , فهى بتعلن حاجة الإنسان إلى الإستنارة لكى ما يستطيع أن يرى آلام السيد المسيح وموت السيد المسيح وقيامة السيد المسيح وصعود السيد المسيح , وعلشان كده كانت الكنيسة بتصر أنها تعمد اللى لسة حايدخلوا الإيمان فى أحد التناصير اللى هو الأحد اللى على طول قبل أسبوع الآلام وقبل خماسين القيامة وقبل صعود السيد المسيح , علشان تكون ليهم الإستنارة الروحية والرؤية الروحية أنهم يستطيعوا أن يروا أن آلام وموت السيد المسيح وقيامته وصعوده تختص بعمل الإنسان وبحياة الإنسان , وعلشان كده فى الطقس اللطيف رتبت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فى أحد التناصير أنه يقرأ إنجيل المولود أعمى , لكن فى الواقع هذا المولود أعمى بيثير جوانا مشكلة قد تحير الإنسان مرات كثيرة وهى ليه فى ناس بتتألم ؟ وليه فى ناس محرومة ؟ وليه فى ناس معاقة ؟ مشكلة الألم فى حياة الإنسان , ما هو هذا الإنسان العاجز المعاق , فهو ليس فقط معاق جسديا لكن أيضا معاق نفسيا لأنه ما بيقدرش يحقق اللى هو عايزه وما بيقدرش يتمتع وما بيقدرش يجول ويتحرك ويحقق إرادته الشخصية , وإن كان بإستمرار فى ذهن البشر وفى ذهن الإنسان أن الألم اللى بيعيشه الإنسان أو المصائب أو الإعاقات اللى بيعيشها الإنسان مرتبطة بإستمرار بخطية الإنسان , تعالوا نقرأ الأنجيل ونتابع آية آية ونتعرف على إجابة كل الأسئلة اللى قلناها.
أنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح التاسع
شفاء المولود أعمى
1 وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ، 2فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِليِنَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟»3أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ، لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ. 4يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ.5مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ». 6قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى.7وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: مُرْسَلٌ، فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً.8فَالْجِيرَانُ وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ قَبْلاً أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى، قَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجْلِسُ وَيَسْتَعْطِي؟»9آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ». وَآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ». 10فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «كَيْفَ انْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ؟» 11أَجَابَ ذَاك وَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ صَنَعَ طِيناً وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ، وَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ إِلَى بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ وَاغْتَسِلْ. فَمَضَيْتُ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَبْصَرْتُ». 12فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ ذَاكَ؟» قَالَ: «لاَ أَعْلَمُ». 

الفريسيون يحققون في واقعة الشفاء
13فَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ بِالَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلاً أَعْمَى. 14وَكَانَ سَبْتٌ حِينَ صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ الطِّينَ وَفَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ. 15فَسَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضاً كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَضَعَ طِيناً عَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ، فَأَنَا أُبْصِرُ». 16فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: «هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْفَظُ السَّبْتَ». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ خَاطِئٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ؟» وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمُ انْشِقَاقٌ. 17قَالُوا أَيْضاً لِلأَعْمَى: «مَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ عَنْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «إِنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ». 18فَلَمْ يُصَدِّقِ الْيَهُودُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى فَأَبْصَرَ حَتَّى دَعَوْا أَبَوَيِ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَ. 19فَسَأَلُوهُمَا قَائِليِنَ: «أَهَذَا ابْنُكُمَا الَّذِي تَقُولاَنِ إِنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟ فَكَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ؟» 20أَجَابَهُمْ أَبَوَاهُ وَقَالاَ: «نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا ابْنُنَا، وَأَنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى.21وَأَمَّا كَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ فَلاَ نَعْلَمُ. أَوْ مَنْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ فلاَ نَعْلَمُ. هُوَ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ. اسْأَلُوهُ فَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ». 22قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ هَذَا لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَخَافَانِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنَّهُ إِنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَحَدٌ بِأَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ يُخْرَجُ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ. 23لِذَلِكَ قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ: «إِنَّهُ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ، اسْأَلُوهُ». 24فَدَعَوْا ثَانِيَةً الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي كَانَ أَعْمَى، وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَعْطِ مَجْداً لِلَّهِ. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ خَاطِئٌ». 25فَأَجَابَ ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: «أَخَاطِئٌ هُوَ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ. إِنَّمَا أَعْلَمُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَالآنَ أُبْصِرُ». 26فَقَالُوا لَهُ أَيْضاً: «مَاذَا صَنَعَ بِكَ؟ كَيْفَ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟» 27أَجَابَهُمْ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا. لِمَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا أَيْضاً؟ أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصِيرُوا لَهُ تلاَمِيذَ؟» 28فَشَتَمُوهُ وَقَالُوا: «أَنْتَ تِلْمِيذُ ذَاكَ، وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِنَّنَا تلاَمِيذُ مُوسَى. 29نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مُوسَى كَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ، وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَمَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ».30أَجَابَ الرَّجُلُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ فِي هَذَا عَجَباً! إِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ، وَقَدْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيَّ. 31وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِلْخُطَاةِ.وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَتَّقِي اللَّهَ وَيَفْعَلُ مَشِيئَتَهُ، فَلِهَذَا يَسْمَعُ. 32مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يُسْمَعْ أَنَّ أَحَداً فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْ مَوْلُودٍ أَعْمَى. 33لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا مِنَ اللَّهِ لَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ شَيْئاً». 34أَجَابُوا وقَالُوا لَهُ: «فِي الْخَطَايَا وُلِدْتَ أَنْتَ بِجُمْلَتِكَ، وَأَنْتَ تُعَلِّمُنَا!» فَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً. 

العمى الروحي
35فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً، فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟» 36أَجَابَ ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لأُومِنَ بِهِ؟» 37فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ!». 38فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ!». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ.39فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَيَعْمَى الَّذِينَ يُبْصِرُونَ». 40فَسَمِعَ هَذَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَلَعَلَّنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً عُمْيَانٌ؟» 41قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ عُمْيَاناً لَمَا كَانَتْ لَكُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّنَا نُبْصِرُ، فَخَطِيَّتُكُمْ بَاقِيَةٌ».

1* 1 وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ، وبنجد من نهاية الإصحاح الثامن فى 8: 59 59فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا.اليهود حاولوا يرجموا السيد المسيح وهذه من ضمن محاولات كثيرة لقتله لكن ما قدروش يعملوا حاجة إلا لما السيد المسيح قال ليهم فى لوقا 22: 53  53إِذْ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ لَمْ تَمُدُّوا عَلَيَّ الأَيَادِيَ. وَلَكِنَّ هَذِهِ سَاعَتُكُمْ وَسُلْطَانُ الظُّلْمَةِ». هذه ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة يعنى السيد المسيح بيموت نفسه بإرادته فى الزمن اللى هو محدده وعلشان كده بنشوف الحجارة جاهزة فى جيوبهم ليخبطوه بيها ولكن معلمنا يوحنا الإنجيلى بيربط ما بين أقوال السيد المسيح وما بين أعماله وما بين النبوات التى ترمز للأحداث اللى حاتحصل والسيد المسيح كان فى وسطهم لكن هم ماشافهوش وده معنى نبوى وهو أن السيد المسيح حايخرج من وسط اليهود " إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله " وما قدروش يشوفوه بالرغم أن هو كان فى وسطهم ولكن خرج ومضى وترك ليهم الهيكل بتاعهم " هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا " وإجتاز وعبر فى وسطهم , ولكن وهو مجتاز وعابر حايتخبط فى واحد ومش حا يقدر يكمل إختفائه وحايظهر نفسه علانية , السيد المسيح حايتخبط فى المولود أعمى .  
2*و3* 2فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِليِنَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟»3أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ، لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ. حانشوف أن التلاميذ لما شافوا الأعمى اللى كانوا عارفينه كويس وعارفين أنه أعمى منذ ولادته قالوا أهذا أخطأ أم أبواه , يعنى ربطوا ما بين الألم ومابين المصائب وما بين خطية الإنسان , وفى واقع الأمر هم ليهم حق ولكن هم مش صح طيب يعنى أيه ؟ لأننا بنشوف أن أول ما الإنسان عرف التعب والألم والضيق عرفه كان نتيجة الخطية , وبنلاحظ فى الكتاب المقدس أنه أتكلم فى إصحاحين فقط عن كل الخليقة الحسنة والجمال وكل ما صنعه الله حسن , فالراحة والفرح أستغرقوا فى الكتاب المقدس الإصحاحين الأولانيين من سفر التكوبن , ولكن من أول الإصحاح الثالث أو من أول سقوط الإنسان وكل الكتاب المقدس بعد كده بيتكلم عن الألم , لأن الخطية دخلت آدم وحواء فكان الألم هو مصير الإنسان , ولذلك هذا كان فى ذهن الإنسان إرتباط الألم بالخطية لأن الإنسان لما فقد وضعه الروحى تجاه عشرته بربنا أصبح مطروحا وغير محمى أمام العوامل الكثيرة اللى عايزة تسبب له أذى , فبنشوف الإنسان أنه فريسة أمام الطبيعة , والطبيعة بتأكل منه من براكين وزلازل وأوبئة ومجاعات , فهى بتسبب له ألم وتعب , فأصبح الإنسان خاضع للآلام الكونية اللى موجودة فى الكون وأصبحت معيشة الإنسان تستلزم الألم والتعب "بتعب جبينك تأكل خبزك " وأصبح الإنسان علشان يزود كمية ما يريد أن يأكله فكان عليه أنه يزود تعبه ولازم يزود آلامه , واليوم اللى مايحبش أنه يتألم ويتعب , ما يقدرش يأكل وما يقدرش يستريح , الحقيقة الزمن نفسه أيضا والجينات الوراثية اللى أصبحت فى الإنسان أصبحت تخرج إنسان مشوه وإنسان متألم , لكن نرجع للسؤال اللى بيتعبنا بإستمرار وبيحيرنا وهو أيه ذنب الناس اللى أتولدوا معاقين سواء إعاقة ذهنية أو إعاقة جسدية ؟ ,ايه ذنب الناس المشوهين ؟ وليه الله بيسمح أنهم يتألموا ؟ وليه يعانوا من الحزن ومن الأسى ومن الحرمان ومن الإحباط ؟ والإنسان يقعد يفكر ويقول ليه ليه ليه ليه ؟ وكمان يمكن نشوف أن فى ناس كويسين جدا لكنهم متألمين هم أيضا , الحقيقة أن السيد المسيح أجاب ورد على هذا الموضوع فى إتجاهات مختلفة كثيرة ,1- فالسؤال الأول إحنا بنقول أيه ذنب الإنسان اللى أتولد معاق ومشوه ؟ أول حاجة السيد المسيح بيعلنها أنه بيرفض هذا المبدأ أو مبدأ ربط الخطية بالألم , وهو صحيح أه أن الخطية كانت سبب لدخول الألم فى حياة الإنسان , لكن السيد المسيح لا يحب أن يربط الأثنين ببعض علشان ما نحكمش على الناس لما نشوف حد تعبان ونقول ده إنسان خاطى , فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا 13: 1- 5 1 وَكَانَ حَاضِراً فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَوْمٌ يُخْبِرُونَهُ عَنِ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ خَلَطَ بِيلاَطُسُ دَمَهُمْ بِذَبَائِحِهِمْ.2فَأَجَأبَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ كَانُوا خُطَاةً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ لأَنَّهُمْ كَابَدُوا مِثْلَ هَذَا؟3كَلاَّ! أَقُولُ لَكُمْ. بَلْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذَلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ.4أَوْ أُولَئِكَ الثَّمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ الَّذِينَ سَقَطَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبُرْجُ فِي سِلْوَامَ وَقَتَلَهُمْ، أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ كَانُوا مُذْنِبِينَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ؟5كَلاَّ! أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بَلْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذَلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ». يعنى فى مرة جاءوا وقالوا للسيد المسيح هو أنت ما سمعتش , فقال لهم ماسمعتش أيه ؟ فقالوا ليه ده كان فى برج وقع على ناس كانوا ماشيين , هو أنت ما سمعتش , وده بيلاطس مسك ناس وقتلهم وخلط دمهم بذبائحهم , فالسيد المسيح نظر ليهم كده وقال لهم تفتكروا يعنى أن الناس اللى قتلهم بيلاطس و اللى وقع عليهم البرج فى سلوام ده كانوا أشر من بقية الناس اللى كانوا موجودين وعلشان كده ربنا عاقبهم ؟ ولذلك نظر أليهم وقال ليهم " إن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون " , ومن هذه الآيات من أنجيل لوقا نجد أن السيد المسيح رفض موضوع أننا نحكم على الإنسان بأن الألم اللى بيكون فى حياته هو بيكون نتيجة خطيته , وحانشوف أيضا لما المسيح قال على الأعمى "لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه " فهذا مش معناه أن هو بلا خطية وأبواها هم أيضا بلا خطية , لكن عايز يقول إن الإعاقة اللى فيه أو الألم اللى فيه مش بسبب خطيته , لأ ده بالعكس لأن السيد المسيح قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق وألم , والسيد المسيح نفسه تألم ولكنه كان بلا خطية , إذا أولا السيد المسيح بيفصل خالص ما بين الألم وما بين الخطية , 2- تانى حاجة بنشوفها فى القانون العام اللى بيحصل بالنسبة للناس اللى بيكون عندهم أى إعاقة سواء ذهنية أو جسدية بنسميه قانون التعويض العام الفائق للطبيعة , طيب ما هو قانون التعويض العام ده ؟ ربنا بيحدد مثلا قوة شاملة للإنسان, وهذه القوة موزعة على حواس الإنسان الخمسة , وكلنا نعرف إن الإنسان بينفتح على العالم الخارحى بواسطة الحواس الخمسة (النظر الشم التذوق السمع اللمس) فإذا حدث أن فى واحدة من هذه الحواس الخمسة قلت أو فقدت , فيقوم الله يعطيه تعويض فى الحواس الأخرى بحيث أنه تظل قوة الإنسان الشاملة تظل قوة ثابتة ؟ بمعنى أننا لو أفترضنا أن قوة الإنسان الشاملة 20 درجة والإنسان فيه خمس حواس فكل حاسة تاخد 4 درجات , ولو إنسان مافيهوش حاسة منهم , فبيقوم ربنا يزود الحواس الأخرى وبدلا ما كان كل حاسة تاخد 4 درجات , فكل حاسة من الحواس الأخرى الباقية تاخد 5 درجات بدلا من 4 درجات فتصير القوة الشاملة محصلتها النهائية ثابتة وهى فى هذا المثال 20 درجة , وهو ده اللى بنشوفه فعلا أن مثلا لو فى إنسان كفيف أو أعمى فنجد ربنا بيزوده فى حاسة أخرى مثلا فى حاسة السمع أو حاسة اللمس بحيث تظل قوة الإنسان الشاملة ثابتة , يعنى فى نظرية التعويض علشان تفضل قوة الإنسان فى معدلها الطبيعى , وقد تحتاج حواسه الأخرى إلى تدريب وإلى تمرين وإلى تشجيع وإلى إدخال روح الإنتصار جواه علشان ما يقعدش متمسك بالإعاقة اللى فيه , وينسى الإمكانيات اللى جواه , وهناك شخصية تاريخية مبدعة وكانت واعظة وتجول مبشرة وهى الأمريكية هيلين كيللر , وكانت فاقدة أربعة حواس ومالهاش غير حاسة واحدة اللى هى حاسة اللمس اللى فضلت ليها , لكن جالت فى كل العالم تبشر بخلاص السيد المسيح وبعمل السيد المسيح , وقد يعوض الله الإنسان المعاق فى الأشخاص اللى حواليه وينال إهتمام أكثر وينال رعاية أكثر , وأذكر أنى قرأت عن طفل معاق ذهنيا وفضل ينمو وكبر وكان تعبير أمه اللطيف بتقول ده بركة البيت وده فرحة البيت , وهى بتهتم بيه هو فى الأول وتأكله هو الأول وتلبى كل إحتياحاته هو الأول وتحوط عليه هو الأول , يعنى الله بيعمل نوع من التعويض فى حياة الإنسان بحيث إن الإنسان يفضل قادر على الحياة وأيضا التكيف مع هذه الحياة , 3- تالت حاجة بترد على سؤال أيه ذنب الإنسان المعاق أو المشوه ؟ وهى أننا لازم نعرف مبدأ هام وخطير جدا فى علاقة الله بينا , فالله لما خلقنا وأدخلنا فى الحياة , فالحياة هى هبة من الله أو عطية منه وهى ليست حق من حقوق الإنسان يعنى محدش جاء بإرادته , لكن الحياة دى بكل ما فيها هى عطية من الله , فإذا كانت الحياة هبة وستظل هبة إلى أن تعود إلى الذى وهبها فهى بتاعة ربنا وهى ليست حق من حقوق الإنسان إذا أخذها بالكامل أو أخذ جزء منها أنه يقول لربنا أن أنت سلبتنى حق من حقوقى لأنك أعطيتنى عضو ناقص أو إعاقة , يا أخى هذا ليس حقا من حقوقك واللى أنت أخذته هذا هو عطية من الله سواء إن كانت كاملة أو سواء إن كانت أقل من الآخرين ولكن هى فى الآخر عطية وليست حق مكتسب , وعلشان كده ينبغى أن أحنا نشكر على كل اللى أعطاه لينا الله سواء إن كان أعطانا عطية كاملة أو عطية تبدو فى ظاهرها أنها ناقصة لأن الله لا يعطى عطاءا ناقصا وكما قلنا أنه بيكمل بعملية التعويض , فكان سؤال التلاميذ "أهذا أخطأ أم أبواه" لأنهم ربطوا الألم والإعاقة بالخطية بيكون حاجة من أثنين يا إما هو غلط أو أبواه هم اللى غلطوا , طيب السؤال المحير هنا ده هو مولود أعمى يبقى هو غلط أمتى ؟! ده هو نازل من بطن أمه اعمى , طيب يبقى لحق غلط أمتى علشان يتعاقب ؟ هم الحقيقة التلاميذ كانوا عايزين يدخلوا فى حوار فكرى نتيجة الفلسفة اليونانية اللى كانت ظاهرة فى هذا الوقت أن هناك تناسخ للأرواح يعنى كانوا بيؤمنوا كده أن الإنسان وجد فى زمن معين فى جسد وبعدين عاش فى الحياة وغلط وكان إنسان شرير وبعدين مات , فالموضوع لا ينتهى على كده لأنهم بيؤمنوا أن الروح بعد ما تطلع ترجع مرة تانية فى دورة زمنية أخرى ولكن فى جسد مشوه هذه المرة علشان تعاقب! أو فى جسد معاق علشان تعاقب وتشعر بالألم وبالحرمان والضيق نتيجة شرها فكان عندهم هذا الإعتقاد من فكرة تناسخ الأرواح , فالتلاميذ عايزين يتأكدوا من السيد المسيح هل هذا الكلام صحيح وأن لو واحد غلط يرجع بعد فترة تانية إلى العالم فى جسد معوق علشان يتألم ويتعذب "أهذا أخطأ أم أبواه" , وبعدين الشق الثانى من السؤال أن أبواه غلطوا وكانوا فى حياة الشر وربنا عاقب الأب والأم فى أبنهم وبيستشهدوا بالآية اللى بتقول لما ربنا بيتكلم على نفسه وبيقول فى سفر الخروج 20: 5 5لاَ تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلاَ تَعْبُدْهُنَّ لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ إِلَهٌ غَيُورٌ أَفْتَقِدُ ذُنُوبَ الآبَاءِ فِي الأَبْنَاءِ فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابِعِ مِنْ مُبْغِضِيَّ أنا إله غيور أفتقد ذنوب الآباء فى الأبناء حتى الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضيا , ولذلك قالوا يبقى الأبن ده بيشيل ذنب أبوه وأمه , وهو الحقيقة الآية ماكانش معناها كده خالص أن ربنا بينتقم من الأباء فى الأبناء لأن فى آيه واضحة بعديها فى حزقيال 18: 4 4هَا كُلُّ النُّفُوسِ هِيَ لِي. نَفْسُ الأَبِ كَنَفْسِ الاِبْنِ. كِلاَهُمَا لِي. النَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. النفس التى تخطىء هى تموت ومحدش بيشيل ذنب الآخر , وحتى ربنا لما قال أفتقد ذنوب الآباء فى الأبناء لم يقل أفتقد عقاب الآباء فى الأبناء أو ماقالش أن انا سأضع عقاب الأباء فى الأبناء لكن قال أنا سأبحث على ذنوب الأباء فى الأبناء لئلا يكونوا الأبناء مستمرين فيها أو مستمرين فى خطية أبائهم , وعلى العكس الآية دى بتورينا طول أناة الله أنه ما بيضربش على طول لكنه بيطول باله لحد الجيل الثالث والرابع ولو وجد الأبنا مصرين على خطية أبائهم فى البغضة يبتدى يعاقب لكن هو ماقالش أفتقد عقاب الأباء فى الأبناء ودى بنلاقيها واضحة جدا فى سفر التكوين 15: 13- 16 13فَقَالَ لأَبْرَامَ: «اعْلَمْ يَقِيناً أَنَّ نَسْلَكَ سَيَكُونُ غَرِيباً فِي أَرْضٍ لَيْسَتْ لَهُمْ وَيُسْتَعْبَدُونَ لَهُمْ فَيُذِلُّونَهُمْ أَرْبَعَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ. 14ثُمَّ الأُمَّةُ الَّتِي يُسْتَعْبَدُونَ لَهَا أَنَا أَدِينُهَا. وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ يَخْرُجُونَ بِأَمْلاَكٍ جَزِيلَةٍ. 15وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَتَمْضِي إِلَى آبَائِكَ بِسَلاَمٍ وَتُدْفَنُ بِشَيْبَةٍ صَالِحَةٍ. 16وَفِي الْجِيلِ الرَّابِعِ يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى هَهُنَا لأَنَّ ذَنْبَ الأَمُورِيِّينَ لَيْسَ إِلَى الْآنَ كَامِلاً». وربنا بيقول لأبراهيم أن نسله حايكون غريب ويستعبد لمدة 400 سنة وبعدين يرجعوا إلى أرض الميعاد اللى كان فيها الأموريين وإفتقاد الله لذنوب الأباء فى الأبناء للأموريين وأن ذنبهم لم يكتمل بعد وبعدين بيبدأ ربنا عقابهم لما بيقتلهم شعب الله وهى دى طول أناة الله لحد الجيل الرابع , وهذا معنى أفتقد ذنوب الآباء فى الأبناء , 4- إذا ما هو ذنب الناس المعوقين والمشوهين ؟ وهنا السيد المسيح فى الحقيقة بيعلن الإعلان الرابع والأخير وبيقول كده لما سألوه " ولكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه " وكأن المولود أعمى ربنا أخذه كنموذج ومثال علشان يثبت فيه أن هو الكلمة الخالق والواهب الحياة لكل إنسان وإنه جاء يكمل عمل الخلقة الأولى بأنه يعطى للإنسان عين روحية وليست فقط عين جسدية ولكن عين روحية تستطيع أن تستنير وأن ترى الرؤية الحقيقية وليست الرؤية الزائفة وعلشان كده بيكمل ويقول ينبغى أعمل أعمال الذى أرسلنى , طيب ومين هو اللى أرسله ؟ طبعا الآب , طيب والآب كان عمله أيه ؟ كان عمله الخلقة , وهى بيؤكد لكى يعمل أعمال خلقة الإنسان ويكمل عمل الخلقة اللى أبتدأها الآب بأنه يعطى الإنسان البصيرة الروحية والرؤية الحقيقية , وعلشان كده أخذه كنموذج يظهر فيه عمله , ولما أصيب بولس الرسول وتألم وصرخ لربنا مرات كثيرة كان الرد" تكفيك نعمتى لأن قوتى فى الضعف تكمل " يعنى خليك كده نموذج علشان أشتغل فيك وخليك بضعفك علشان أشتغل فيك فتظهر أعمال الله فيك , وعلشان كده بعد شوية يقول بولس الرسول نفسه فى كورونثوس الثانية 12: 10 10لِذَلِكَ أُسَرُّ بِالضَّعَفَاتِ وَالشَّتَائِمِ وَالضَّرُورَاتِ وَالاِضْطِهَادَاتِ وَالضِّيقَاتِ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ. لأَنِّي حِينَمَا أَنَا ضَعِيفٌ فَحِينَئِذٍ أَنَا قَوِيٌّ.  أسر بالضعفات , ده أنا أفرح جدا لأنى ضعيف , ولأنى وأنا ضعيف أنا قوى لكى تظهر أعمال الله فيا , لأنه مش صح أنى أفضل أقول من أين الألم ولماذا الألم لكن الأفضل أنى أسأل نفسى ماذا أعمل لكى ما يرتفع عنى الألم , يعنى بنقعد نبحث عن ما هو سبب الألم والناس ليه بتتألم والناس ليه تعبانه ونبنقعد نحتار وما بنوصلش لإجابة بينما ننسى حاجة مهمة جدا أن فى قدامى طريق لتظهر فيا أعمال الله فأرتفع فوق الألم , وعلشان كده قال لهم السيد المسيح لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه , وما تحكموش عليهم أن الألم اللى موجود أو الإعاقة اللى موجودة فى هذا الإبن هى نتيجة لخطيتهم , ومش من حق أى حد أنه يحكم عليهم , لكن عمل الله بيحول الشر إلى خير ويخرج من الضعف قوة ومن الألم سلام ومن النقص كمال , وهو ده عمل السيد المسيح , أن الإنسان محتاج أنه يضع نفسه مجال لعمل الله فيختبر عمل الله وتظهر أعمال الله فيه .
4*و5* 4يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ. 5مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ». وبيقول لهم مادام نهار ينبغى أن أعمل أعمال الذى أرسلنى , السيد المسيح بيشبه فترة وجوده على الأرض إن هى النهار , لكن أيضا بيقول فى ليل قادم , وفى هذا الليل لن يكون هناك عمل واضح أمامنا فأستفيدوا بفترة النهار والليل أبتدأ لما قال فى آلامه " هذه ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة " لما فارق الجمع , يعنى مش حايقدروا يتمتعوا بحاجة لأنه خلاص فترة وجوده معاهم أنتهت والفرصة المعطاه ليهم أنتهت , السيد المسيح بيقول مادام نهار ينبغى أن أعمل , ومادمت أنا موجود فى العالم فأنا نور العالم , أن السيد المسيح بيقول لى الحتة دى , إذا كانت لسة ليك فترة فى النهار فأتعرف على عملى وأعطينى فرصة أن أنا أعمل فيك وأقبل عملى لأن حاييجى وقت مش حاتقدر تعمل ليك أى حاجة , وعلشان كده نهار السيد المسيح اللى بيشتغل فيه هو حياتى , فطول ما ليك وقت فى الحياة بيقولك السيد المسيح أنا حأشتغل فيك لكن أعطينى الفرصة وأقبل عملى , وعلشان كده بولس الرسول بيقول فى أفسس 5: 16 16مُفْتَدِينَ الْوَقْتَ لأَنَّ الأَيَّامَ شِرِّيرَةٌ., يعنى حاييجى وقت مش حانقدر نعمل فيه حاجة , وعلشان كده مسكين هو الإنسان اللى بيقعد ينظر لحياته كده وحياته دى عبارة عن يوم, صباحها هو فترة الصبا والشباب اللى كان مشغول فيها باللهو وباللعب وباللذة والمزاج وبعدين فترى الصباح فاتت وعدت ودخل فى مرحلة الرجولة وهى مرحلة الظهر فأبتدأ يدرك ويشعر , طيب أنا أتوجدت ليه وأيه معنى الحياة وأيه موقفى ولما يبتدى يفوق يكون وصل إلى مرحلة المساء أو الشيخوخة , على أعتاب الظلمة يعنى لا قادر يعمل ولا قادر يسوى ولا قادر يتغير ولا قادر يتوب ولا قادر يصلى ولا قادر يصوم ولا قادر يجاهد , فينظر ويجد أن حياته مرت بسرعة وللأسف من غير ما يدرك أى شىء وأنه وقف بعد ما أدرك معنى حياته لما نضج بخبرات الرجولة ,ونظر فوجد نفسه والشيخوخة تداهمه وأنه على أعتاب الظلمة النهائية وييجى الليل خلاص مش قادر أنتهى لأنه ليس فى الموت من يذكر ولا فى الجحيم من يشكر (صلاة النوم) , فبيودع الحياة وبنشوف مثلا فى سفر أيوب قد أيه الإنسان بيتأمل فى قصر حياته ,أن الحياة ما أبتدأت حتى أنتهت زى ما بيشبهها أن الحياة عبارة عن نفس دخل شهيق , ونفس خرج زفير , يعنى نفس دخل يوم ميلاده ونفس خرج يوم وفاته , والسيد المسيح هنا بيزق الإنسان وبيقول له ينبغى أن أعمل , وكلمة ينبغى يعنى ضرورى وحتمى والسيد المسيح بيعلن إشتياقه الشدسد جدا أنه عايز يشتغل , لكن من الذى يقبل عمله ومن الذى يعطيه فرصة أنه يشتغل , رغبة شديدة جدا من السيد المسيح انه يعمل فى حياتنا بل بيقول دى ضرورة حتمية أنى أشتغل فى حياتكم  لأنى ما دمت فى العالم فأنا نور العالم ولو لم أدخل فى حياتكم وأشتغل ستمكثون فى الظلمة فألحقوا قبل ما الميعاد يفوت , لأنى أريد أن أكمل عمل الخلقة فيكم , وعمل الخلقة ليس أنه خلق الأعين والأرجل والأيدى والوجه فقط , لكن العمل اللى أكبر من كده أن الإنسان يكون له عينان وترى وأذان وتسمع لأنه هو قال كده "لهم آذان ولا تسمع ولهم عيون ولا تبصر" بالرغم من أنهم كانوا بيروا الرؤية الجسدية لكن تكميل الخلقة هو إن الإنسان يرى كل شىء فى حياته , والإنسان الأعمى ليس بالضرورة العمى الجسدى فقط المعروف بفقدان الرؤية الجسدية ولكن فى واحد بيقولوا عليه أنه أعمى عن الحق ومعناها أنه ليس بقادر أن يرى الحق وكل ما يشوفه يراه غلط أو واحد أعمى عن خطيته ومش عارف أنه غلطان أو واحد أعمى عن اللى حواليه ومش شاعر بالناس وشايف أحوال الناس , أو أعمى عن الله ومش قادر يشوف الله أو أعمى عن الموت ومش قادر يحسب حساب الموت والنهاية أو أعمى عن الأبدية وغير مدرك لوجود الأبدية وغير متأكد منها , وكل هذا هو أنواع من العمى . 
6*و7* 6قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. 7وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: مُرْسَلٌ، فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً. وبعدين بيبتدى يقول لنا أن السيد المسيح مش مجرد أنه عمل معجزة شفاء لأن هذه المعجزة لا تعتبر شفاء ولكن هذه المعجزة تعتبر خلق , لأن شفاء يعنى فى عضو موجود لكن مصاب ومعطل , ولكن نحن هنا أمام عملية خلق وأمام الخالق نفسه وعلشان كده بنشوف السيد المسيح بيستعيد صورة الخالق لما بيأخذ من تراب الأرض ويتفل فيه ويصنع منه طين وعلشان كده كان بيصر القديس يوحنا لما بييجى ذكر هذا الأعمى بيقول المولود منذ ولادته , طيب يعنى أيه منذ ولادته ؟ ويبدو أن حتى فى مقلتى عينه يوجد تجويف فى تركيبة العين نفسها يعنى العضو نفسه مش موجود , يعنى مش كان بيشوف لفترة وبعدين فقد بصره , فالسيد المسيح بيخلق العضو وليس فقط أنه يضع لع عينان فى المقلتين , لكن لازم تتوصل بأعصاب الشبكية لحد المخ يعنى شغلانة كبيرة جدا , وليس مجرد أنه يضع قطعة ناقصة ويسدها بقطعة طين , ولكن علشان يوجدها ويجعلها تشتغل بكفاءة ويوصلها بالأعصاب ويوصلها بالمخ , هى عملية خلق مبدعة , والسيد المسيح صنعها بمنتهى البساطة , صنع الطين لأن الإنسان من الطين  وفى أشعياء الآية الجميلة 64: 8 8وَالآنَ يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ أَبُونَا. نَحْنُ الطِّينُ وَأَنْتَ جَابِلُنَا وَكُلُّنَا عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ. والإنسان بيخاطب ربنا ويقول له الآن يارب أنت ابونا ونحن الطين , وفى أرميا 18: 6 6«أَمَا أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أَصْنَعَ بِكُمْ كَهَذَا الْفَخَّارِيِّ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ هُوَذَا كَالطِّينِ بِيَدِ الْفَخَّارِيِّ أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا بِيَدِي يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. منظر الفخارى اللى بيمسك الطين ويعيد تشكيله لأنه صنعنا من الطين , ونحن الطين وأنت جابلنا وكلنا عمل يديك , وهنا السيد المسيح بيقدم إذا على مستوى تكميل عمل الخلقة الأولى سر الحياة الجديدة اللى ربنا عايز يعطيها للإنسان , حياة سليمة وكاملة لتصحيح الصورة المشوهة اللى عليها الإنسان الأول , آدم الثانى أو الإنسان الكامل الذى ليس به تشويه , وعلشان كده دى كانت عمل خلقة لتتميم عمل الله فى الخليقة , أو الخليقة الأولى التى فسدت وتشوهت , وأن الله يعيد خلقتها مرة تانية سليمة كاملة, وبعد ماتفل على الأرض وصنع طين وطلى به عينى الأعمى , وطبعا لو فى أى حد عمل الحاجتين دى يعنى واحد بيضع من بصاقه أو يضع طين فى العينين , فأكيد العينين السليمة بيحصل تعب أكثر , ولكن هو كان فى هذا الزمن فعلا بيستخدموا البصاق علشان يضمدوا العين المتوجعة والمتألمة ولحد دلوقتى فى بعض البيوت الريفية البسيطة لما طفل يجرى لأمه ويقول لها عينى بتوجعنى فبتعمل حركة تلقائية أنها تنفخ له فيها فيستريح شوية , وكانوا بيستخدموا هذا الطين فى علاج بعض الأمراض وفى التداوى , لحد دلوقتى بيرجعوا مثلا لو واحد عنده آلام روماتيزمية ممكن يضعوه فى الطين بعد ما يدفوا الطين , فالطين يريحه ويمتص الرطوبة اللى بداخله كنوع من العلاج الطبيعى فكانت هاتان الوسيلتان معروفة فى هذا الزمن , وإن كنا أحنا دلوقتى لا نقبلهم لأن أكيد هذا البصاق فيه ميكروبات , والطين أيضا مليان ميكروبات , لكن هم فى هذا الزمن كانوا متعودين على كده , فصنع السيد المسيح من التفل طينا وطلى بيه عينى الأعمى وقال له أن يغتسل فى بركة سلوام وذهب وعاد مبصرا , وبنشوف كلناهنا السيد المسيح بيعيد صورة الخالق الذى جبل آدم من التراب ونفخ فيه فصار آدم نفسا حية وبيعيد إلى الذهن أمام كل هؤلاء الناس معجزة الخلق مرة أخرى , أنه بيعطى الإنسان أعضاء وليست فقط أعضاء ولكن بتشتغل بكفاءة عالية جدا بالرغم أن لم يكن ليها وجود أصلا فيه , والخطوة الثانية قال له أذهب إلى بركة سلوام وأغتسل ويصر معلمنا يوحنا أنه يترجم كلمة سلوام ويقول "الذى تفسيره مرسل" إذا هو هنا عايز يقول حاجة , طيب أيه حكاية بركة سلوا م  دى ؟ والحقيقة قبل ما نتكلم عن بركة سلوام لازم نتكلم عن المياه وإرتباط المياة بصورة الخلق , وإحنا عارفين أن أول حاجة ظهرت فى الكون المياة ومن المياة أتخلقت الخليقة تكوين 1: 2 2وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاه . فهنا المياه لها عمل أساسى فى الخلقة الجديدة ولذلك ربنا أرسله للمياه , ولكن كانت بركة سلوام بالذات كان ليها وضع مميز عند اليهود , وحكاية هذه البركة وهى كلنا نسمع عن ملك كان يملك على مملكة يهوذا أسمه حزقيا الملك وهذا الملك كان من الملوك القليلين الكويسين اللى عاشوا مع ربنا , وكلنا عارفين قصته الشهيرة لما حارب الملك سنحاريب ملك آشور وأنتصر عليه , والقصة الثانية لما قالوا له أنت حاتموت وأعطى وجهه ناحية الحائط وبكى فربنا زود فى عمره 15 سنة , والمهم أن فى الوقت اللى كان سنحاريب بيحاوط بجيوشه أورشليم , فلجأ حزقيا الملك لخطة معينة علشان يقدر يواجه الحصار , والحقيقة أورشليم نفسها ولحد دلوقتى لا يوجد بها مياه ولا يوجد بها ينابيع مياه لكن بتستمد المياه من ينابيع خارج أورشليم , وفى ينبوع كبير خارج أسوار أورشليم أسمه ينبوع جيحون وحاليا أسمه نبع العذراء مريم , وحزقيا فكر أن فى الحصار مش حايقدروا يجيبوا مياه من بره لأن الأسوار حاتكون مقفولة ومش حايقدروا يخرجوا , فأحضر المهندسين وحفروا قناة تحت الأرض , وهذه القناة بتوصل بين نبع جيحون خارج أسوار أورشليم وتوصل تحت الأرض من خلال ممر طويل صخرى ولحد ما توصل لبركة سلوام داخل أورشليم وكانت النبع (جيحون) نبع عالى فأطلقوا عليه البركة العليا , وبركة سلوام كانت بركة واطية علشان المياه تجرى إليها وأطلقوا عليها البركة السفلى وكانت هذه البركة مشهورة فى الكتاب المقدس لأنها مياه شيلوه أو شيلوم , وموجودة بركة سلوام دلوقتى فى وادى قدرون حنوب شرق أورشليم , فهو حفر هذه القناة لكى تقدر تحميهم ساعة الحصار من خارج السور , وكانت المياه لأن كان هناك مستويين عالى وواطى , فكانت مياه جارية بتمشى بسرعة ونفس البركة بتتملى وبتفضى مرتين فى اليوم كحاجة طبيعية , وهو ده كان الوضع الجغرافى لهذه البركة , ومياة هذه البركة دى كان ليها وضع متصل إتصال وثيق بالعبادة اليهودية وبخدمة الهيكل , وكانت بالنسبة لليهود مياه مقدسة وكانوا بيعتيروا أن حياة السكان داخل أورشاليم مرتبطة بمياة سلوام لأن هى مصدر الشرب الوحيد لديهم , وفى طقس عيد المظال بنشوف رئيس الكهنة بيملأ جرة من الفضة من يركة سلوام ويسكب هذه المياه على المذبح فى اليوم الأخير من العيد اللى وقف فيه السيد المسيح وقال وهم بيصبوا المياه (من يعطش فليقبل إلىّ ..... وقال هذا عن الروح القدس) , فكان فى ذهن اليهود أن هذه المياه مياه مقدسة مرتبطة بحياة مقدسة , ولذلك أمره السيد المسيح بالإغتسال فى المياه المقدسة , فبيقول إغتسل وأتى بصيرا , فالمياه المقدسة هى إشارة إلى سر المعمودية , وبيسموا سر المعمودية بالإغتسال أنه سر الإستنارة , ولما أتغسل رجع بصيرا وعينيه أتفتحت وأخذ الإستنارة وعلشان كده حتى فى الطقس اللطيف فى أحد التناصير لما بيعمدوا طفل بيعملوا فيه ثلاثة حاجات : 1- يلبسوه ملابس بيضاء وهى رمز النقاوة وتعنى أنه أتغسل , 2- بيلفوا على الملابس البيضاء زنار أحمر أو شريط أحمر , والأحمر هذا رمز للدم لأنه بيض ملابسه فى دم الخروف , 3- بيمسكوا له شمعة منورة , ومعناها الإستنارة الروحية , ويزفوه فى كل الكنيسة ومعناه الفرح الذى ناله , يعنى أغتسل وأتى بصيرا , ولكن القديس يوحنا بيصر أنه يقول لنا على بركة سلوام هذه الذى تفسيره مرسل , وكأنه عايز يقول أن هذه المياه المقدسة هى شخص السيد المسيح , لأن من هو المرسل ؟ طبعا هو السيد المسيح , وكأن هذا المولود أعمى أغتسل فى السيد المسيح , والسيد المسيح كان دايما بيقول الذى أرسلنى , مرسل , يعنى كان دايما بيتكلم على نفسه أن هو مرسل , والحقيقة فى آية جميلة قوى فى أشعياء 8: 5- 6  5ثُمَّ عَادَ الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً يَقولُ لِي: 6«لأَنَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ رَذَلَ مِيَاهَ شِيلُوهَ الْجَارِيَةَ بِسُكُوتٍ وَسُرَّ بِرَصِينَ وَابْنِ رَمَلْيَا. الشعب رفض مياة شيلوه يعنى رفض السيد المسيح المرسل لأن قبليها على طول بيقول أسم السيد المسيح الجميل فى عدد 3 3فَاقْتَرَبْتُ إِلَى النَّبِيَّةِ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتِ ابْناً. فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «ادْعُ اسْمَهُ مَهَيْرَ شَلاَلَ حَاشَ بَزَ. وهذا هو إسم السيد المسيح وبعديها على طول فى عدد 8 8وَيَنْدَفِقُ إِلَى يَهُوذَا. يَفِيضُ وَيَعْبُرُ. يَبْلُغُ الْعُنُقَ. وَيَكُونُ بَسْطُ جَنَاحَيْهِ مِلْءَ عَرْضِ بِلاَدِكَ يَا عِمَّانُوئِيلُ». 
إذا فمين هى مياة شيلوه الجارية؟ هى شخص السيد المسيح , ولكن ربنا بيقول أن هذا الشعب رذل , ورذل معناها رفض أو رفض المرسل إليه أو رفض السيد المسيح , رفض مياة شيلوه الجارية , وعلشان كده كان الإنسان المولود أعمى ذهب وأغتسل فى السيد المسيح وتطهر فى السيد المسيح فنال الإستنارة من شخص السيد المسيح, وهناك آية لطيفة عن بركة سلوام وبتورينا قد أيه الإنسان ممكن ينحرف عن الله وهو مطمئن جدا لكن إطمئنانة هذا كاذب فى أشعياء 22: 8- 12  8وَيَكْشِفُ سِتْرَ يَهُوذَا فَتَنْظُرُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ إِلَى أَسْلِحَةِ بَيْتِ الْوَعْرِ. 9وَرَأَيْتُمْ شُقُوقَ مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ أَنَّهَا صَارَتْ كَثِيرَةً وَجَمَعْتُمْ مِيَاهَ الْبِرْكَةِ السُّفْلَى. 10وَعَدَدْتُمْ بُيُوتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَهَدَمْتُمُ الْبُيُوتَ لِتَحْصِينِ السُّورِ. 11وَصَنَعْتُمْ خَنْدَقاً بَيْنَ السُّورَيْنِ لِمِيَاهِ الْبِرْكَةِ الْعَتِيقَةِ. لَكِنْ لَمْ تَنْظُرُوا إِلَى صَانِعِهِ وَلَمْ تَرُوا مُصَوِّرَهُ مِنْ قَدِيمٍ., فى الوقت اللى كانت فيه أورشليم محاصرة بجيوش الآشوريين , وبيت الوعر هذا هو المخازن الحربية التى كان بناها سليمان , وهم هنا معتمدين على أسلحتهم , والبركة السفلى وهى بركة سلوام , وهنا الناس عملت إستحكامات وأدخلت المياه وهدمت بيوتا علشان تبنى سور تحامى بيه عن نفسها لكن نسيت اللى أعطاهم المياه واللى أعطاهم الحياة اللى هو شخص السيد المسيح أو الله , فالإنسان المولود أعمى بيمثل البشر بصفة عامة وبيمثل كل واحد منا , أو الإنسان الأعمى عن النعمة , لما سقط الإنسان وأنغمس فى الخطية والظلمة , وأصبح الإنسان عاجز تماما أنه ينقذ نفسه لأنه مش شايف , وزى ما السيد المسيح ذهب إلى هذا الإنسان من غير ما هذا الإنسان يسأل , يعنى ماجاش وقال له من فضلك فتح لى عينى , ولكن السيد المسيح هو اللى أتحرك ناحيته , بالضبط زى ما السيد المسيح تقدم لخلاص البشرية من غير ما البشرية تقول له من فضلك خلصنا لكن هو اللى راح , ولكن كان على هذا الإنسان علشان يبصر أنه يعمل ثلاثة أشياء : 1- أنه يؤمن ويصدق , 2- أنه يطيع وينفذ الكلام اللى بيتقال له , 3- أنه يغتسل , وهذا كان دوره كله (يؤمن ويطيع ويغتسل) والسيد المسيح هو اللى عمل كل العمل لكن على الأنسان أنه يصدق فى هذا العمل وإنه يطاوع العمل اللى عمله السيد المسيح وإنه يغتسل علشان يتنظف , لكن إحنا للأسف منتظرين أن السيد المسيح يعمل كل حاجة من غير ما نصدق وما نغتسل وما نتنظف , وبالرغم من أن السيد المسيح كما رأينا فى نهاية الإصحاح الثامن من إنجيل يوحنا أن اليهود كانوا ماسكين حجارة وعايزين يرجموه وإجتاز فى وسطهم وأختفى عن أعينهم يعنى محدش شافه وبيقول القديس يوحنا أن والسيد المسيح مجتاز بعد هذه الحادثة أنه وقف أمام بؤس هذا الإنسان , يعنى السيد المسيح بيهددوه بالموت لكن قدام إحتياج الإنسان لم يستطيع السيد المسيح أن يخبى نفسه فأظهر نفسه مرة تانية بالرغم من أن كان الموت هو اللى بيهدد السيد المسيح , يعنى إنسان محتاج وفى بؤس شديد ولكن السيد المسيح جاز وقبل الموت من أجل ان يسد إحتياج الإنسان وآخر آية فى الإصحاح 8: 59 59فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا. بتقول أجتاز فى وسطهم ومضى عنهم , وفى أول الإصحاح التاسع بيقول 1 وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ،  والسيد المسيح لم يستطيع أن يخفى نفسه قدام إحتياج الإنسان , وعلشان كده السيد المسيح بالرغم من أنه أستخدم الوسائط اللى كانت معروفة فى هذا الوقت وفى هذا الزمن , ناس متعودين على الطين وعلى التفل , والسيد المسيح أستخدمهم لأنها كانت أساليب معروفة لهم , مش لأن السيد المسيح محتاج لشوية الطين ولشوية التفل لأنه كان ممكن بكلمة واحدة يرجع له كل شىء لكن هو هنا عايز يقول لنا كده أنك تستخدم الوسائل اللى موجودة عندك وأنا سأجرى نعمتى من خلال هذه الوسائل , والسيد المسيح لم يستخدم وسيلة فوق الطبيعة أو فائقة عن الطبيعة لكن أستخدم التفل والطين علشان لا يقلل من قيمة الوسائل اللى عندنا , وبيقول لنا لا ترفضوها ولا تنبذوها لكن أستخدموها بين أيديا ونعمتى ستجرى , وإذا كانت هذه الوسائل ليست لها قوة فى حد ذاتها ولكن من خلالها تجرى نعمتى فتستطيع أن تصنع تغيير وشفاء وخليقة جديدة للنفس البشرية .
الحقيقة أحنا شفنا نظرة التلاميذ لهذا المولود أعمى طيب ما هى نظرة الناس التانيين ؟ هو ده اللى حانعرفه فى الجزء التالى.
 وإلى اللقاء مع الجزء الثانى  من تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع السادس من الصيام الكبير(أحد التناصير) أو أحد المولود أعمى  راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.

أخوكم +++ فكرى جرجس*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أبريل 2014)

*تأمـل رائـــــــع جــــــدا 
ربنــــا يبـــــارك حياتـــك *​


----------



## bent el noor (2 أبريل 2014)

تامل رائع استفدت منة كتير
ربنا يباركك استاذ فكرى 

متابعه الجزء التانى


----------



## fikry (3 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يبارك محبتكم ليه وأشكركم


----------

